# Fire wood - Dennerle Cube 30L



## deleted_user_16 (Jan 20, 2008)

niceee, very beautiful greens


----------



## pandapr (Nov 10, 2008)

nice tank !! 

where did you got that cherry shrimp?? looks amazingly red...


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

That is some crazy awesome wood, and that is one of the most red cherry shrimp that I have ever seen.


----------



## kimba (Nov 18, 2009)

Nice set-up Khanh.







Btw how much does your whole mini filtration set-up cost with those awesome glasswares? Would like to have 1 set for my 2ft planted tank.


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

Thank you!

It is ordinary Cherry shrimp. My Cherry's breed. 

kimba: Filter + lily pipes = about 85 Euro.

Now I notice I added this thread in the wrong section.:icon_conf It should be in the *Tank Journals & Photo Album.*


----------



## Ariel301 (Sep 7, 2009)

Very pretty


----------



## kimba (Nov 18, 2009)

Khanh said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It is ordinary Cherry shrimp. My Cherry's breed.
> 
> ...


Hmmm...Good stuff comes with a price. Hopefully someone will bring these aquarium glasswares to Singapore.


----------



## itzjustjeff (Apr 27, 2009)

that's a beautiful tank! love the wood. it's so unique!


----------



## Khanh (Jan 9, 2009)

kimba: Do you khow what is funny? I got it from Singapore!


----------



## kimba (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh really! Which LFS or at which area? Didn't see anyone have those glassware though.


----------



## whickerda (Sep 22, 2009)

Very nice tank. That photo the shrimp is breathtaking.


----------



## Cichlid Junkie (May 13, 2005)

What a beautiful tank! You did a great job on it.


----------



## tenshu (Sep 27, 2010)

Any update ? (i know i asked on aquascaping world too  )


----------



## littlefish (Aug 6, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## VadimShevchuk (Sep 19, 2009)

that turned out really nice in just 28 days. Good job


----------



## DebbyS (Aug 27, 2006)

Very nice set up... but if it were mine, I'd put the equipment that is currently on the outside of the tank (on the viewer's right hand side) -- I'd move it to the other side. Right now it looks like when someone is lying in bed, the pump(?) obstructs the view of much of the action in the beautiful tank itself. Also, if the equipment is noisy, moving it may make sleep a little easier.


----------



## switcharoo (Sep 5, 2010)

looks amazing


----------

